# SrRdRaCinG's FIRST Milestone!



## alc112

Happy First Milestone!!

Esperamos que SEA la primera de muchas


----------



## Rayines

¿Esperamos que *sea* la primera de muchas?
¿O sabemos que *es *la primera de tantas?
¿CUÁL ES EL CORRECTO?  
*¡¡FELICITACIONES!!*


----------



## ieracub

Rayines said:


> ¿Esperamos que *sea* la primera de muchas?
> ¿O sabemos que *es *la primera de tantas?
> ¿CUÁL ES EL CORRECTO?
> *¡¡FELICITACIONES!!*


JAJAJAJAJAJA. ¡No molestes a SrRdRaCinG! Déjalo que obtenga (¿u obtiene? )tranquilo su doctorado en subjuntivo. 

¡Parabienes!


----------



## alc112

No SEAMOS malos y DEJEMOS que nuestro amigo celebre.
Alguien trajo torta???


----------



## Maruja14

Pues nada, felicitémosle (o ¿es felicitámosle o quizá felicitámoslo?, ¿felicitémoslo?  ) .


----------



## heidita

Siempre con los razonamientos más graciosos nuestro querido jovencito SR( mi particular abreviación)

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Feliz Postiversario, Sr. Rd!* 

Gracias por toda tu colaboración en los foros.


----------



## lazarus1907

Aunque seas del Racing (¿de Santander?), te damos la enhorabuena por tu perseverancia y espíritu crítico. Te deseamos toda la suerte del mundo con tu aprendizaje. Quizá puedas ayudar a otros con tus nociones intuitivas de inglés ahora que sabes lo difícil que es explicarle a un extranjero las reglas de tu propio idioma.

Saludos.


----------



## Fernita

Felicitaciones por tus primeros 1000 subjuntivos, uhhh no perdón, por tus 1000 posts. 
Sinceramente, alguna vez pensé que estabas bromeando pero luego entendí que ibas en serio. Espero que *hayas *entendido las reglas del subjuntivo y que lo *(lo/la/los/lis/luz??????) puedas* *(o puedes o podrías o pudieras ??????)* usar casi como un nativo. 

No podré olvidar tu pregunta ya que la debes de tener *impresa o algo*: *¿¿Cuál es la correcta?? *
*Cariños,*
*Fernita. *


----------



## Honeypum

¡Muchas felicidades por tus 1.000 mensajes!

Nunca dejes de hacer preguntas, con la duda siempre se aprende.

¡Enhorabuena!

Un fuerte abrazo,


----------



## Outsider

_Muchas felicidades._​​


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Oy, hace mucho que no posteo aqui con mucha frequencia. Busqué mi nombre en google, y encontré esta página. Wow, gracias a todos. Esto me hace muy contento. 
'
Un abrazo!


----------



## roxcyn

¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Para el As del subjuntivo
¡Congratulations!


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

A mi me encanta el subjuntivo!


----------



## Blehh.

^No tampoco. (¿Es correcto?)


----------

